# Hello!



## DragonPrincess (Nov 13, 2019)

Hello, I would rather remain anonymous for the most part. I am 22 and my husband is 56, we clash on some issues and i could use some advice


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

I can see why given the age difference


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Tilted 1 said:


> I can see why given the age difference


Yeah. Or maybe not.
@DragonPrincess please tell us about your issues in the appropriate place on TAM.

And welcome to TAM.


----------

